# Ice cleats



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone have any idea on a good set of cleats that work on Mickey mouse boots??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kahtoola's...THE BEST I've ever had.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Appreciate it they look like just what I'm looking for

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I have the Korkers. The only thing I don’t like about them are that they have too much extra strap with nowhere to put it but man they grab for sure and the carbides are replaceable.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have these...also with replaceable cleats.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

kit carson said:


> Anyone have any idea on a good set of cleats that work on Mickey mouse boots??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You can’t beat the Stabilizers. I have two pair. They are 3/8 sheet metal screws (I think) that can be replaced. They are inexpensive and work great. HOWEVER, I Love the Kahtoola cleats. Used them all last winter. They are the cat’s ass! Had a sizing problem. The large were too small for my 20 year old LaCrosse Iceman boots. Their customer service people were incredible. Sent me a pair of Xlarge and a return box for the larges. No questions asked. Highly recommend them. Good luck.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kahtoola's are the best. You can get them from Kittery Trading Post with a promo pretty often for $45, free shipping and no tax.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone hopes this helps alot of other ice guys, seen quite a few falls, including myself. I'm a older guy and the slips and falls kinda hurt now, lol!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

hope lake Erie has ice this year. I can't wait.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I fell last year, not fishing but checking ice on a lunch break at alum creek. They had pulled water from the lake and there was a frozen slope at the edge. My mind said "be careful!") but I still bit it. Head on ice, seeing stars... sore neck, maybe I should get some cleats! Haha


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have the ones like johns have not used them yet I had the stabils they were great I lost them on erie fell out of my sled


----------

